

Flickr's new iPhone app puts mobile front and center  - aresant
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57558673-1/flickrs-new-iphone-app-puts-mobile-front-and-center/

======
aresant
I don't care what Marissa is doing for Yahoo's stock, as a user I am over the
moon that they FINALLY put together a halfway decent Flickr App.

Their mobile app efforts to date have been total crap for one of the world's
largest photo sharing sites, especially considering that far and away their
largest uploaders are smartphone users:

<http://www.flickr.com/cameras/>

Definitely a positive sign.

